# SPS Anfänger mit schwieriger Knobelarbeit!



## Adriano (21 März 2009)

Hallo,
hat jemand eine Idee? 
Möchte einen Kondensator mit der S7 aufladen!
und zwar durch eine Stromkonstante.  die Aufladung soll aber durch Impulse geschehen! Habe die Baugrußße SM334 !
Hat da irgendjemand dort draussen eine Idee um mir das Leben zu erleichtern ? Welcher Baustein ? PAW ? Ich blick da nicht mehr durch !
Ciao Adriano und danke im voraus


----------



## Sockenralf (21 März 2009)

Hallo,
erklär mal genauer:

deine Baugruppe hat Analog-Ausgänge?

Welche Stromimpulse?

Wie lange?


Einfacher Ansatz:
einen festen Wert laden und auf das Ausgangswort schreiben
ggf. noch mit einem Timer steuern


PS: was soll denn das werden?????


MfG


----------



## Adriano (21 März 2009)

Hallo Ralf,
erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort!
die SM334 hat Analogausgänge! 
es soll ein Kapazitätsmessgerät werden!
Da die Zykluszeit der SPS nicht ausreiht muß ich den konstanten Strom in Impulse ausgeben damit sich der Kondensator langsamer auflädt!
Danach soll die SPS den Wert bei 63 % aufladung wieder einlesen und mir diesen Wert durch Umrechnung den genauen Kapazitätswert des C ausgeben! Schwierig oder !
Aber mir reicht eigentlich schon ein kleiner Anfang welchen Baustein ich nutzen soll um den Strom konstant zu halten und die Impulse zu geben !
Da ich aus der Elektronik komme ist mir die SPS nicht sehr geläufig !
Ich danke im voraus !


----------



## Sockenralf (21 März 2009)

Hallo,

hrmpf,

meine Frage sollte lauten: hat die SPS Analog-STROM-Ausgänge?

Mal zum Aufbau:

der Kondensator soll also am Analog-Stromausgang und am Analog-Spannungseingang hängen, oder?
Der Ausgang lädt den Kondensator auf, und der Eingang prüft, wie hoch die Spannung gerade ist.
Die SPS soll dann anhand der Energiemenge (Strom und Zeit) die Kapazität errechnen, oder?



MfG


----------



## Adriano (21 März 2009)

Das hört sich super an ! 
Kannst du mir da helfen ?


----------



## Adriano (21 März 2009)

also der stromausgang hängt natürlich an einem Widerstand ! nicht direkt am Kondensator! aber vielleicht könnte man genau die Zykluszeit der SPS bei auladung von 2 Tau des kondensators durch den Widerstand einstellen denn komplett aufgeladene Kondensatoren also nach 5 Tau könnte man mit dem wert nichts anfangen !


----------



## eYe (21 März 2009)

Die Kapazität erechnet sich aus C = I * t / U Einheit Farad [F]

Du schickst also über deinen Stromausgang einen definierten konsten Strom, gleichzeitig startest du einen Timer. Wenn an deinem Analogeingang die definierte Hähe der Spannung erreicht ist, stoppst du den Timer (und schaltest den Stromausgang ab).

Somit kannst du dann aus der Spannung, dem Strom und der gestoppten Zeit die Kapazität berechnen.


So in etwa?


----------



## Adriano (21 März 2009)

Mein Problem ist eher wie bekomme ich aus der Analogbaugruppe die sagen wir 4mA konstant raus ? Da die Baugruppe ja beides kann. I/O
ich habe viel gelesen aber ich habe glaube ich nichts verstanden ! FC 105
FC108, FC 1302 PAW,PEW u.s.w


----------



## eYe (21 März 2009)

Ich kann immer nur wieder empfehlen die Suchfunktion zu nutzen, oder aber sogar wie hier im Forum angeboten die FAQ!

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19311


----------

